# 2007 2.5L Timing Chain Replacement DIY



## alternativesurfer (Jan 11, 2012)

Am I just missing it, or has there never been a DIY posted for replacing the timing chain in these engines?
If anyone has any info on how to perform this I would appreciate it.

I have a 2007 so I assume it would be smart to replace the chain guides at the same time (would appreciate a DIY that included that as well.

If not...I may have to go into this blind...I really don't want to have to take this car to the dealer.


----------



## donnieray (Sep 23, 2010)

There is a ton of info regarding your questions. I found it on this forum, including a diy by google searching 2.5 vw timing chain issues.


----------



## alternativesurfer (Jan 11, 2012)

donnieray said:


> There is a ton of info regarding your questions. I found it on this forum, including a diy by google searching 2.5 vw timing chain issues.


I wish you would have linked it....I've seen tons of posts where people try and figure out how to, but not an actual diy for the 2.5l timing chain.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

It would be nice if somebody did one


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Many people that had this problem ended up replacing the engine. I am not saying you should do that, but some will say it is just as fast and for the same money you might find a lower mileage engine. I replaced the engine as well due to the timing chain problem.

Now everythingelse starts breaking down on this car....:sly:


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Someone did one on here with photos and everything, it's pretty good. Search and you'll find it.


----------



## alternativesurfer (Jan 11, 2012)

donnieray said:


> There is a ton of info regarding your questions. I found it on this forum, including a diy by google searching 2.5 vw timing chain issues.





mhjett said:


> Someone did one on here with photos and everything, it's pretty good. Search and you'll find it.


Great, so now two people stating one exists and I still haven't been able to find it....


----------



## Beb (Jul 23, 2015)

*2.5 timing chain*

Were you successful in your DYI search.? I spent hours searching for same with no success.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Beb said:


> Were you successful in your DYI search.? I spent hours searching for same with no success.


The DIY that I remember was in this exact forum; pretty sure they guy lived in Arizona (don't know why I remember that). He posted photos. Maybe the thread had a strange title and that's keeping people from finding it. Wish I could remember more...


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

alwaysdutch said:


> Many people that had this problem ended up replacing the engine. I am not saying you should do that, but some will say it is just as fast and for the same money you might find a lower mileage engine. I replaced the engine as well due to the timing chain problem.
> 
> Now everythingelse starts breaking down on this car....:sly:


Pretty much this. Since you got to pull the engine to do the chains, It is cheaper to get a lower mileage engine from a yard and drop it in.


----------

